# Platys in a 5.5 gallon?



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

How many platies can I put in a 5.5 gallon tank? Right now I have one male and two females, as well as a couple of fry. They are in my 29 gallon along with 3 female guppies, but I wanted to free up that big tank, and was going to put the guppies in another five gallon. I also have two ten gallons but they aren't cycled yet.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What sort of filter does it have, and is it cycled? There are really two issues in stocking, Agression (chasing/nipping) and bioload (dealing with the waste). Personally, I would fill the five with like-sized fry or one momma about to give birth and keep the adults in a 10.


----------

